
Oregon Man Fined $500 for Study Showing Yellow Stoplights Are Too Short - ccleve
https://heatst.com/life/man-fined-500-for-criticizing-traffic-lights-system/
======
fuzzywalrus
I'd recommend a more neutral site than this, HeatSt.com is almost entirely far
right op-ed publication.

[https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/man-fined-
dollar5...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/man-fined-
dollar500-for-crime-of-writing-i-am-an-engineer-in-an-email-to-the-government)

[http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/oregon-man-claims-
state-...](http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/oregon-man-claims-state-
muzzles-red-light-camera-critique-n751371)

------
detaro
discussion yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14197512](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14197512)

